

Microsoft bounty for worm (Conficker) creator - CalmQuiet
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/default.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Direct link: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7887577.stm>

Also posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479709>

Yes, this post is earlier, but _that_ post will remain current as it contains
the direct link.

Comments are probably better directed there, as this one will stale out.

